# Lock For Sliding Glass Doors



## inkarnate (Nov 29, 2016)

Nearly finished setting up the enclosure for the Darwin Python.....don't like the look of a big steel lock on the front of the sliding glass doors. Wondering if there is any negatives to using a magnetic lock like this one? Or any other ways of stopping the little bugger from getting out.....cheers


----------



## Stuart (Nov 29, 2016)

I use those and they work well


----------



## reptilepaul (Dec 2, 2016)

inkarnate said:


> Nearly finished setting up the enclosure for the Darwin Python.....don't like the look of a big steel lock on the front of the sliding glass doors. Wondering if there is any negatives to using a magnetic lock like this one? Or any other ways of stopping the little bugger from getting out.....cheers


Works we


inkarnate said:


> Nearly finished setting up the enclosure for the Darwin Python.....don't like the look of a big steel lock on the front of the sliding glass doors. Wondering if there is any negatives to using a magnetic lock like this one? Or any other ways of stopping the little bugger from getting out.....cheers


Works well for one of mine


----------

